# Démarrage impossible sur PM G3 b&w



## Michel C. (4 Mai 2005)

Bonjour,
Suite à une offre sympa d'un membre de Macgeneration sur le forum Jurassic, je viens de rentrer en possession d'un Powermac G3 bleu/blanc 450.
Le disque dur a été formaté mais, malaise, je ne parviens pas à faire démarrer la machine à partir d'un CD. J'ai essayé un vieux system 8.6 et la version MacOS 10.3.5 sans davantage de résultat. A chaque tentative, j'obtiens l'icone du dossier avec le logo MacOs et le point d'interrogation qui clignotent en alternance.
Je me suis plongé dans les archivers pour appliquer les conseils.
J'ai zappé la Pram, essayé de changer la barette mémoire de connecteurs, je suis resté appuyé au démarrage sur la touche C, puis j'ai tenté Alt... Rien.
En désespoir de cause, j'ai lancé le CD contenant Apple Hardware test et là, j'ai obtenu le message suivant :
No PMU or SMU found
Err : -2539
initialization error -2539
Apple Powerrmac 1,11.1F4
BootRom built on 04/09/1999
Copyright 94-99
Open firmware 3.1.1

L'erreur 2539 restant un mystère pour moi, toute aide sera la bienvenue.
Merci
Michel C.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (4 Mai 2005)

Si tu est suffisamment doué pour faire toutes ces manips, je pense que tu à pensé à user du bouton reset PMU?


----------



## Michel C. (5 Mai 2005)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Si tu est suffisamment doué pour faire toutes ces manips, je pense que tu à pensé à user du bouton reset PMU?



Doué, n'exagérons pas. Je me suis contenté de mettre en pratique les conseils dispensés sur Macgeneration !
Quant au reset de PMU, non, ça, je n'ai pas essayé. Mais au dessus de la pile, il y a deux boutons interrupteurs. Lequel faut-il utiliser ?
Michel 
p.s : Au fait, c'est quoi la PMU ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (5 Mai 2005)

PMU : Power Management Unit. En français dans le texte ? Unité d'organisation de l'énergie.

Comme ton Apple Hardware Test te dis qu'il n'y à pas de PMU ou de SMU ..... C'est peut-être parce que celui ci à un problème.

Par contre, je ne trouve pas la documentation de ton power mac...... dedans, ça devrais être inscrit comme faire un reset PMU.... J'ai beau cherche, je trouve pas !!!
sorry !


----------



## Michel C. (6 Mai 2005)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, je ne trouve pas la documentation de ton power mac...... dedans, ça devrais être inscrit comme faire un reset PMU.... J'ai beau cherche, je trouve pas !!!
> sorry !


Merci de tes efforts 
La suite : j'ai trouvé l'indication sur le bouton de reset PMU sur un site américain. J'ai donc essayé... Rien ne change. Au redémarrage, j'obtiens toujours l'icone Mac et le point d'interrogation en alternance. Que puis je faire d'autre ???????
Essayer de démarrer la machine comme si c'était un DD firewire, en la reliant à un autre Mac ?
D'autres suggestions ?
Michel


----------



## pèrejc (6 Mai 2005)

L'icone du dossier fait penser à un DD non reconnu, ou HS  .(change le si tu peux) 
Tu parles d' OS X, mais ton firmware était-il à jour pour pouvoir l'installer?  
bon courage


----------



## mad'doc (7 Mai 2005)

Je m'insère dans la conversation puisque je suis le vendeur de ce Mac G3 B&W.
J'ai acheter ce Mac dans une imprimerie qui changeait son parc Mac (pour un parc PC Dell  , mais là n'est pas le problème)
Ce Mac était sous OS 9.2.x (je ne sais plus la version exacte) mais je sais qu'il n'a jamais eu à supporter Mac OS X.
Pour ma part, j'ai dû m'engager à formater le DD pour éviter les problèmes de licences, ce que j'ai tenté de faire.
Le Mac démarrait très lentement et le lecteur de CD-ROM paraissait HS puisqu'aucun CD ne montait sur le bureau. J'ai donc changé de lecteur de CD-ROM mais j'ai eu le même problème.
Après différentes manipulations inefficaces, j'ai fini par débrancher et rebrancher tous les connecteurs SCSI et IDE, idem pour la carte SCSI et aussi la barrette de RAM.
Et là, ça a démarré normalement sur le CD (Mac OS 9.1) où j'ai ainsi pu formater le DD.
J'ai lancé une install minimum sur le DD mais pris par le temps, j'ai dû interrompre cette install à 1 minute de la fin (temps annoncé sur la fenêtre de l'installateur) puis j'ai reformaté de le DD.
Et j'ai livré ce Mac à Michel.

Je lui ai donc conseillé de refaire la même manip que moi, de zapper la PRAM... mais sans succès.

Je ne sais pas si le B&W est sensible à une pile interne HS mais j'ai aussi fait trouner celle-ci dans son logement pour assurer la connection avant que le Mac ne redémarre correctement chez moi.
Serait-ce possible que la pile soit HS pour avoir ces problèmes ? 
A ma connaissance, ce Mac est resté plus de 6 mois débranché et inutilisé mais c'est peut-être même plus longtemps que ça.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (7 Mai 2005)

Bon, on va faire les choses en beauté.....

I.  Démonter TOUT, faire la poussière et remonter tout en vérifiant que les cavaliers du disque dur et du lecteur de Cd-Rom sont bien dans la position qu'il faut (Master ou slave suivent s'il est seul sur la nappe IDE ou avec un autre périphérique).
II. Vérifier la pile de sauvegarde et éventuellement, la changer.
III.Faire un zap PMU, pluis PRam, puis de nouveau PMU.
IV. Booter avec un disque bootable de Mac OS 9.1 (Pas Mac OS X)
V.  Installer Mac os 9.1 et démarrer au moins une fois, pour voir si l'Os, une fois installé peut démarrer.
Vi. Eventuellement, penser à regarder s'il n'est pas possible de mètre Mac OS X. (Penser aux MàJ du Firmware !!)

Voilà, je te souhaite bien du courage..... car tu as du boulot !

Au fait, tu à du temps pour faire toutes ces manipulations ? Ou tu case tes heures de réparation là où tu peux ?


----------



## mad'doc (7 Mai 2005)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Bon, on va faire les choses en beauté.....
> 
> I. Démonter TOUT, faire la poussière et remonter tout en vérifiant que les cavaliers du disque dur et du lecteur de Cd-Rom sont bien dans la position qu'il faut (Master ou slave suivent s'il est seul sur la nappe IDE ou avec un autre périphérique).
> II. Vérifier la pile de sauvegarde et éventuellement, la changer.
> ...


Merci de nous répondre 

Pour le I., c'est fait en partie puisque je l'ai venu "poussières inside", donc Michel lui a fait subir un nettoyage de printemps. Mais je ne sais pas s'il a touché aux cavaliers.
Et le DD est un SCSI et le CD-ROM est bien en IDE.
Pour le II., je serai d'avis à la changer par défaut, au moins, Michel supprimerait une panne potentielle et repartirait avec une pile neuve, sûre pour quelques années.
Enfin, pour le VI., ce Mac accepte Mac OS X sans problème: j'en suis sûr puisque les 2 autres G3 B&W 450 que j'ai vendus tournent sous Panther 
Mais effectivement, il faut vérifier le firmware


----------



## Michel C. (7 Mai 2005)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Bon, on va faire les choses en beauté.....
> 
> I.  Démonter TOUT, faire la poussière et remonter tout en vérifiant que les cavaliers du disque dur et du lecteur de Cd-Rom sont bien dans la position qu'il faut (Master ou slave suivent s'il est seul sur la nappe IDE ou avec un autre périphérique).
> II. Vérifier la pile de sauvegarde et éventuellement, la changer.
> ...



1 J'ai fait la poussière sans rien démonter (et sans rien casser, comme la Madame elle m'a dit  Ensuite, je n'ai pas touché aux cavaliers (Stéphane, puisque tu n'es pas loin, tu y as touché, toi ??)
2 J'ai passé l'après midi à chercher un volmètre pour vérifier la pile, sans succès. Je vais la changer par précaution. Je suis allé dans le point de vente Mac aujourd'hui mais c'était fermé !
3 J'ai déjà procédé à un reset de PMU, sans résultat. 
4 J'ai essayé avec ce que j'avais (8.6), sans résultat pour l'instant.
6 D'après ce que j'ai lui, Mac Os X ne pose pas de pb. Mais je regarderais le firmware effectivement. Enfin, quand j'en serais là ))
Du courage, j'en ai, du temps, un peu moins. Heureusement que j'ai mon vieux 8600 pour travailler !!!
Il y a aussi une possibilité de relier le Mac avec un autre par Firewire pour le démarrer comme si c'était un DD, non ? Ce serait peut-etre un moyen d'aller jeter un coup d'oeil dedans...
A+
Michel


----------



## mad'doc (7 Mai 2005)

Michel C. a dit:
			
		

> 1 J'ai fait la poussière sans rien démonter (et sans rien casser, comme la Madame elle m'a dit  Ensuite, je n'ai pas touché aux cavaliers (Stéphane, puisque tu n'es pas loin, tu y as touché, toi ??)


J'ai changé la position du cavalier du CD-ROM mais sans résultat, donc je l'ai remis à sa position d'origine.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (8 Mai 2005)

Effectivement, si tu as un boitier FireWire pour brancher un HDD en SCSI, GO !

Branche le sur un autre ordi, lance l'ordi et regarde si tu peut tout faire sur ce disque dur. Si oui, alors redémarre sur le Cd de Mac os X (Puisque tu peu l'y installer....) et normalement, il devrais accepter de t'installer Mac os X sur le disque en FireWire (Mais ne te trompe pas avec le disque interne du mac sur lequel tu vas faire l'install !) 

Et enfin, remet le disque dur dans le PM G3...... et croise les doigts !


Bha... je suis tartufe.......... Tu peu aussi démarrer le G3 en mode Traget (Touche "T" au démarage) et le relier à ton autre mac par un cable FireWire ..... qui véra alors tes périphs en FireWire.... Donc tu pourra installer OS x dessus.....
Quand on à pas de tête.....
Tant que tu y est, tu pourras vérifier si ton lecteur de Cd interne au G3 fonctionne. Aussi, tu peus essayer d'inverser les rôles : Tu peus utiliser le mac qui marche en mode traget, et lancer le G3 sur le disque FireWire..................

Par contre, ce qui m'étonne, c'est qu'il aurais dus démarrer en 8.6, puisque le système minimal c'est 8.5.1..... je serais curieux de voir comment tu démarre ton mac toi .... Tu es tu quelle région ?


----------



## Michel C. (8 Mai 2005)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Bha... je suis tartufe.......... Tu peu aussi démarrer le G3 en mode Traget (Touche "T" au démarage) et le relier à ton autre mac par un cable FireWire ..... qui véra alors tes périphs en FireWire.... Donc tu pourra installer OS x dessus.....
> Quand on à pas de tête.....
> Tant que tu y est, tu pourras vérifier si ton lecteur de Cd interne au G3 fonctionne. Aussi, tu peus essayer d'inverser les rôles : Tu peus utiliser le mac qui marche en mode traget, et lancer le G3 sur le disque FireWire..................
> 
> Par contre, ce qui m'étonne, c'est qu'il aurais dus démarrer en 8.6, puisque le système minimal c'est 8.5.1..... je serais curieux de voir comment tu démarre ton mac toi .... Tu es tu quelle région ?



Oui, c'est au mode Traget que je pensais (sans pouvoir le nommer). Faut que je trouve un pote pour y relier mon Mac.
A propos du 8.6, je ne comprends pas ton interrogation. La vérité, c'est que ce satané G3 ne démarre avec aucun système et qu'il m'affiche toujours ce p****n de point d'interrogation.
Pour le démarrer, j'appuie sur le bouton en facade  et puis sur la touche C du clavier...
Enfin, j'habite à la mer... en Bretagne, à Lorient.
Michel


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (9 Mai 2005)

Moi aussi, à la Mer, mais pas la même.... Dommage, je risque pas de pouvoir t'aider.

Essaye un coups au démarrage de faire pomme+alt+o+f pour voir si tu peux rentrer dans le firmware. S'il démarre comme toujours, c'est que ton clavier est naze !

Si non, je vois vraiment plus comment faire là... Et quand tu fait un démarrage avec la touche Alt, il te propose de booter sur quoi ?


----------



## mad'doc (10 Mai 2005)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi, à la Mer, mais pas la même.... Dommage, je risque pas de pouvoir t'aider.
> 
> Essaye un coups au démarrage de faire pomme+alt+o+f pour voir si tu peux rentrer dans le firmware. *S'il démarre comme toujours, c'est que ton clavier est naze !*
> 
> Si non, je vois vraiment plus comment faire là... Et quand tu fait un démarrage avec la touche Alt, il te propose de booter sur quoi ?


Ca me l'a aussi fait chez moi avant d'arriver à le démarrer correctement et mon clavier n'est pas naze.


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (11 Mai 2005)

Désolé, mais si je dis ça, c'est parce que j'usqu'a présent, on à pas eu de témoin qui confirme que son clavier marche ! Je ne remet pas en cause ce que tu lui à vendu, mais faut bien qu'on trouve d'où viens le problème de cert ordinateur alors je propose....


----------



## ppierre (11 Mai 2005)

Suggestions, pour tester "pièce à pièce":
-mettre carte et disque scsi dans le 8600 pour voir
-s'il y a l'USB sur le 8600, y tester clavier souris
-mettre le lecteur cd du 8600 dans le G3, pour voir

J'espère que ça pourra aider à isoler la panne


----------



## Olive94 (11 Mai 2005)

J'ai acheté un BW recemment et impossible de finir une install de panther qui m'affichait de vilains kernels.

Source du probleme : une barette de ram, compatible OS 9 mais pas OS X.

J'apporte surement rien au probleme, mais si ca peut aider.

Sinon mon BW 400 lui ne peut pas booter sur un disque externe Fwire (option accessible seulement aux permiers G4)


----------



## Michel C. (11 Mai 2005)

ppierre a dit:
			
		

> Suggestions, pour tester "pièce à pièce":
> -mettre carte et disque scsi dans le 8600 pour voir
> -s'il y a l'USB sur le 8600, y tester clavier souris
> -mettre le lecteur cd du 8600 dans le G3, pour voir
> ...



Bon. une chose est sure maintenant. Ce n'est pas la pile ! Je viens d'en mettre une neuve et ça ne change rien :-(
Le Lecteur de CD a été changé par Mad'doc. A priori, il n'est donc pas en cause.
Le clavier ? J'ai essayé avec un clavier ADB et un clavier USB. Meme punition !
Reste l'idée intéressante de la carte et du disque SCSI du 8600. Mais pour l'instant, j'ai un boulot à finir et je me sers du 8600 tous les jours. Je vais donc attendre un peu avant de le mettre en panne ))
Je commence à en avoir ma dose de ce G3... même si la couleur est jolie dans mon bureau ;-)
Michel


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (11 Mai 2005)

Est-ce que tu pourrais nous dire pour une fois ce qu'il se passe quand tu appuie sur la touche Alt au démarrage s'il te plais ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2005)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que tu pourrais nous dire pour une fois ce qu'il se passe quand tu appuie sur la touche Alt au démarrage s'il te plais ?




Ca ne fonctionne pas sur un G3.

Mis à part ca, es-tu sur que ton 8.6 est une bonne version qui permet de démarrer sur le G3 et es-tu sur que ton 10.3.5 n'est pas un DVD ?

Tu n'as pas un système intermédiaire comme un 9.2 pour tester ?


----------



## mad'doc (11 Mai 2005)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:
			
		

> Désolé, mais si je dis ça, c'est parce que j'usqu'a présent, on à pas eu de témoin qui confirme que son clavier marche ! Je ne remet pas en cause ce que tu lui à vendu, mais faut bien qu'on trouve d'où viens le problème de cert ordinateur alors je propose....


J'ai bien compris ton post et j'ajoutais juste une information que je n'avais pas donnée


----------



## mad'doc (11 Mai 2005)

Olive94 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai acheté un BW recemment et impossible de finir une install de panther qui m'affichait de vilains kernels.
> 
> Source du probleme : une barette de ram, compatible OS 9 mais pas OS X.
> 
> ...


J'ai exactement le même problème sur le 350 MHz qui me reste.
J'avais un doute sur la mémoire mais jusque là, personne n'a pu me confirmer cette info.
Merci 

P.S.: Serait-ce aussi un problème de RAM sur le Mac G3 B&W de Michel car je sais que la société à qui je ai achetés ont pris la RAM des Mac et en ont remis avant de me les vendre.
Juste que je ne sais pas si ce sont les barrettes d'origine qui ont été remises...


----------



## Michel C. (11 Mai 2005)

Florent a dit:
			
		

> Ca ne fonctionne pas sur un G3.
> 
> Mis à part ca,   es-tu sur que ton 8.6 est une bonne version qui permet de démarrer sur le G3 et es-tu sur que ton 10.3.5 n'est pas un DVD ?
> 
> Tu n'as pas un système intermédiaire comme un 9.2 pour tester ?



Effectivement, j'ai essayé, la touche Alt ne donne rien du tout.
Par contre, le système reste une piste. Je ne suis pas sur de mon 8.6 
Le 10.3.5 n'est pas -à priori- un DVD, rien ne l'indique en tout cas sur le disque... mais si mon firmware n'a pas été mis à jour...
Dans le doute, il faut que je me mette en quete d'un 9.2 clean.
Je vous tiens au courant.
merci en tout cas pour vos contributions. Je me sens moins seul 
Michel


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2005)

Michel C. a dit:
			
		

> Je me sens moins seul



Tiens nous au jus


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (11 Mai 2005)

Florent a dit:
			
		

> Ca ne fonctionne pas sur un G3.



Alors là.... tu m'apprend quelque chose....... (Pas de smileys totalement étonné)

Vraiment désolé d'avoir autant insisté sur quelque chose qui n'existe pas....


----------



## greg2 (12 Mai 2005)

Olive94 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai acheté un BW recemment et impossible de finir une install de panther qui m'affichait de vilains kernels.
> 
> Source du probleme : une barette de ram, compatible OS 9 mais pas OS X.
> 
> ...


Bonjour,
je profite du topic pour cettte question:
as-tu réalisé un màj du firmware pour installer OSX.3 sur cette machine?


----------



## Michel C. (13 Mai 2005)

Bravo à Florent qui a le premier soulevé le pb (et merci à tous ceux qui se sont intéressés à mes soucis)... CA MARCHE !
Et c'était bien un pb de CD-ROM non bootable. Désolé.
En fait, le G3 n'acceptait pas de booter sur 10.3.5 et pas davantage sur mon 8.6 car ce n'était pas un disque "de démarrage".
Un pote est venu à mon secours avec son CD Apple 9.0 et l'installation a fonctionné de suite.
Je focalisais sur un pb de machine et c'était un pb de CD !
J'parie que ça te soulage aussi, Mad'doc 

Reste juste un pb à résoudre.
Je n'ai pas eu à faire la mise à jour du firmware qui était déjà ok(version 1.1) mais, malgré cela, il m'est toujours impossible de faire démarrer  le G3 avec le CD 10.3.5... Et je me demande bien pourquoi !

A+
Michel


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2005)

Michel C. a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas eu à faire la mise à jour du firmware qui était déjà ok(version 1.1) mais, malgré cela, il m'est toujours impossible de faire démarrer  le G3 avec le CD 10.3.5... Et je me demande bien pourquoi !



Ben voilà c'était pas si grave ;-) Ton CD 10.3.5 était fournit avec une autre machine Apple ou c'est une Panther original d'une boite Panther ? Car si ce n'est pas un original cherche pas plus loin,...

Dessus c'est noté Disque 1 sur 2 ou c'est juste noté Install 10.3.5 ?


----------



## Michel C. (14 Mai 2005)

Florent a dit:
			
		

> Ben voilà c'était pas si grave ;-) Ton CD 10.3.5 était fournit avec une autre machine Apple ou c'est une Panther original d'une boite Panther ? Car si ce n'est pas un original cherche pas plus loin,...
> 
> Dessus c'est noté Disque 1 sur 2 ou c'est juste noté Install 10.3.5 ?


Effectivement, le système provient d'un Imac G5. Et c'est marqué Disque 1 et 2... Ca ne serait pas un DVD par hasard ?
Tant pis, je vais acheter Tiger ;-)
Michel


----------



## mad'doc (14 Mai 2005)

Michel C. a dit:
			
		

> Bravo à Florent qui a le premier soulevé le pb (et merci à tous ceux qui se sont intéressés à mes soucis)... CA MARCHE !
> Et c'était bien un pb de CD-ROM non bootable. Désolé.
> En fait, le G3 n'acceptait pas de booter sur 10.3.5 et pas davantage sur mon 8.6 car ce n'était pas un disque "de démarrage".
> Un pote est venu à mon secours avec son CD Apple 9.0 et l'installation a fonctionné de suite.
> ...


Oui, c'est clair ! 
Mais surtout content que tu puisses enfin te servir de ton Mac.




			
				Michel C. a dit:
			
		

> Reste juste un pb à résoudre.
> Je n'ai pas eu à faire la mise à jour du firmware qui était déjà ok(version 1.1) mais, malgré cela, il m'est toujours impossible de faire démarrer le G3 avec le CD 10.3.5... Et je me demande bien pourquoi !


J'ai oublié de le dire mais j'avais vérifié en tentant d'installer le dernier Firmware téléchargé sur le site d'Apple et j'ai eu le message me disant qu'il était déjà à jour.


----------

